

LD_PRELOAD Hack to try and make latest ssh-agent auth socket always available.  - r4um
https://github.com/r4um/ssh-authsock-hack
For all those screen and ssh agent forwarding problems.
======
noja
> "For all those screen and ssh agent forwarding problems."

What problem is this trying to solve?

ssh-agent works fine. keychain is another alternative.

~~~
r4um
[http://www.deadman.org/sshscreen.php](http://www.deadman.org/sshscreen.php)

